# Is there a place to buy pool filter sand in Vancouver?



## AlwaysBroke (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello, I just joined the forum today
I'm not sure if this question is in the right section or not... I'm sorry if it's not 
Anyways, title says it all. 
Upon searching the forum, I heard that there's a place in Langley where pool filter sand is being sold but I can't go that far. 
Any places in Vancouver that you know of?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lordco should have some. and some other members here should have some spare they might be willing to let go of.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lordco sells silica sand /blasting sand,but pool filter sand I don;t think so


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

pieces71 said:


> Lordco sells silica sand /blasting sand,but pool filter sand I don;t think so


Isn't silica sand basically the same as pool filter sand?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

er201 said:


> Isn't silica sand basically the same as pool filter sand?


Not really. Silica sand is more sharp and it also compacts more than pool filter sand. From my experience from both, silica sand traps more gases in them so you would have to stir it up every now and then

You can go here for some
Great West Pool & Spa Ltd - 140-9780 Cambie Rd, Richmond, BC


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought mine at "Great West Pool & Spa".
140-9780 Cambie Road, Richmond BC
Phone: 604-232-4501


----------



## AlwaysBroke (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll check them out when I have time...most likely this weekend


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

AlwaysBroke said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check them out when I have time...most likely this weekend


Call ahead of time to make sure they have it. I don't think they stock a lot at a time


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

A couple places in Burnaby I know of. Imperial Paddock Pools, near Boundary Road on 3795 William. I don't think they're opened weekends during fall/winter months. There's the strip mall where J&L Aquatics is located. A pool and sauna place Lougheed & Brighton. IIRC both carry tan coloured pool filter sand.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Imperial does have it but it's not white if that's the color you are after. It's like a sandy brown stuff you find at the beach. If you want white, I'll save you the hassle of the phone calls and searching. Only place is langley bywater. I went down the yellow pages and called every pool supply place in vancouver/richmond already for a white pool filter sand.

Lordco does have the silica sand too but again, it's brown.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

The store in Lanley that sells it, Anybody know where it is? Or just the name of the store?


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

When I was in construction, I have also seen sand blasting sand come in black.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

dsouthworth said:


> The store in Lanley that sells it, Anybody know where it is? Or just the name of the store?


Home :: Patio · Pool · Spa

Awesome sand. Call and they know exactly what you are looking for, Apparently they sold tons of them. $14.96 for a 45 lb bag. Worth the drive 

I used that in my 150g discus tanks, now used in my 75g community:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-fw-tanks-23198/


----------

